# EvntBoard your next streaming tool !



## Evandikt (Sep 7, 2020)

Evandikt submitted a new resource:

EvntBoard a free steamDeck alternative - EvntBoard is a free SteamDeck / Stream Alert alternative with javascript scripting



> Hi,
> 
> I'm Evandikt, 25 years old, a french web and software engineer passionate about IT development !
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Evandikt (Aug 20, 2021)

Evandikt updated EvntBoard your next streaming tool ! with a new update entry:

A new version is available !



> In this version the whole architecture of the application has been reviewed to remove Electron !
> 
> Now it is possible to use modules with native dependencies!
> This means nothing for a normal user but for the software it means that now it is possible to access the system without any problem, for example to control your mouse!
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

